# Cancel AND delete



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

Problem: Tivo is recording something I've seen already, or a new show test recording turns out to be something I don't want to watch.

I go to NP, click "Stop recording" and Select. 
I get the "Do you want to cancel this recording" with Yes and No responses. 
I select Yes, Cancel this recording.

THEN, I have to DELETE the recording with two more keypresses, 

Please, add a third option to the cancel confirmation screen: 

"Cancel AND Delete this recording"

And/or, make DELETE work on shows being recorded, with the same third option in the confirmation. Actually, in terms of keypresses, this would be faster.


----------



## Glued2TiVo (Jan 1, 2005)

That is a pretty good idea. It's also something they could impletment in a software upgrage! 
:up::up::up:


----------



## geekaren (Aug 26, 2005)

This would be great! I'd love to see something like this implemented.


----------



## Mikala (Oct 5, 2004)

I've been irritated many times when I have to go through so many steps to do just this.


----------



## Nfuego (Sep 27, 2004)

Same here....Great Idea!


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

I suffer from this as well. However, I hacve seen that if you cancel/stop recording int he first couple of minutes, it automatically deletes it. Which happens rarely for me.


----------



## Sniffy (Mar 11, 2003)

good idea


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Excellent idea!


----------



## worldchanger (Jan 25, 2006)

Great idea!!!


----------



## HotStuff2 (Feb 21, 2005)

Better yet: if I click on "stop recording", why does it save the show? Can't they add an option like "stop recording and delete", so I don't have to to two or three steps to get rid of something?

It's not a HUGE deal, but a PITA sometimes.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

It should be an option, but not the only behavior, sometimes you want to stop a recording and keep it. One example - sports. You schedule a recording and pad it to make sure it catches it all. Then the game ends before the padded recording, so you stop it.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Me too!

Cancel and Save
Cancel and Delete
Do Nothing (oops!)


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree this would be good:

http://research.tivo.com/suggestions/ You can suggest it direct to Tivo off link

They already do this for MRV transfers that you no longer want to continue Downloading the option is Stop Transfer and Delete or Remove from Now Playing List


----------

